# A pen for a 'Don'



## skiprat (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a buddy in USA that is a 'Mafia Don' ( well he likes to think he is ):biggrin:. This is for him. 
Some segmented Burnt Copper and Pure White pr from the Princess ( of course :wink: ) Closed ended on a Jr Retro. I kinda like it, but it was a bit tricky to do the segmenting with a router.
Critiques or comments welcome.:wink:


----------



## gvanweerd (Dec 16, 2009)

I love it!! Way to go! I've been wanting to do something like that for my pool playing buddys. but i haven't figured how to make the segment as of yet.  jealously i say GOODJOB!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 16, 2009)

You never fail to come up with outstanding pens but Skippy,Skippy,Skippy you know there's no such thing as the "Mafia" just a bunch of eyetalins that like to hang out eat pasta and own strip clubs .


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 16, 2009)

That is awesome.  What a fantastic color combo and seg pattern, they really do go well with each other.  Well done.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 16, 2009)

You are still the master - well done Skip.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comments:biggrin:



OKLAHOMAN said:


> You never fail to come up with outstanding pens but Skippy,Skippy,Skippy you know there's no such thing as the "Mafia" just a bunch of eyetalins that like to hang out eat pasta and own strip clubs .


 
LOL, I dunno about that!!!  This guy has his own personal hit man with missing digits:biggrin::wink:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 16, 2009)

anyone want to buy my lathe and all the blanks you can fit in your truck?
After this, I might just hang it up.

Beautiful work, Skip


----------



## mickr (Dec 16, 2009)

as usual..it is superb


----------



## thefunkyP (Dec 16, 2009)

Reminds me of a pool cue.  Very nice.  
Forget about it. :wink:


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a beautiful pen. Can you make me one if I think I am the Godfather?


----------



## fernhills (Dec 16, 2009)

Make me an offer i can`t refuse and i`ll take it.   WOW!   Carl


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 16, 2009)

That is sweet.


----------



## Mark (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a great looking piece of art. Well done.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 16, 2009)

That's outstanding Steve!  I love the segmentation work and the sharp clash of colors are a major compliment.  I know this guy Mafia Don too.  He's really high ranking in the world of illegal Black Jack back behind the Ole Spagetti Factory.:biggrin:  His Dealer..oops, I mean hitman, is also the garlic chopper.  Don likes his garlic sliced super thin so it melts in the pot.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 16, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> That's outstanding Steve!  I love the segmentation work and the sharp clash of colors are a major compliment.  I know this guy Mafia Don too.  He's really high ranking in the world of illegal Black Jack back behind the Ole Spagetti Factory.:biggrin:  His Dealer..oops, I mean hitman, is also the garlic chopper.  Don likes his garlic sliced super thin so it melts in the pot.


If its the same guy I'm thinking of, if he sees one sanding line on the finish its curtains for the penmaker.  You have to be pretty brave to make a pen for this Don.


----------



## artme (Dec 16, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> anyone want to buy my lathe and all the blanks you can fit in your truck?
> After this, I might just hang it up.
> 
> Beautiful work, Skip




Just aint fair is it!!!


Class Skippy, all class.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## RAdams (Dec 16, 2009)

That is nice. Amazng seg work, and with a router to boot!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 16, 2009)

I too have been wanting to try my hand at making a pool cue pen and the points are what have me held up. You did a good job with yours. Would it be possible to give us some detail and maybe a photo or two how you did the point work.???? Thanks for showing.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 16, 2009)

jttheclockman said:


> I too have been wanting to try my hand at making a pool cue pen and the points are what have me held up. You did a good job with yours. Would it be possible to give us some detail and maybe a photo or two how you did the point work.???? Thanks for showing.



Deja vu.  You must have been sleeping JT..I can't find the post, but it's already been posted how he <The Stevemaster> does this, with pics and all! :biggrin:  I believe it was in a pool cue pen thread in the Penturning section where someone else was trying to do this.  It's impressive and a bit scary


----------



## skiprat (Dec 16, 2009)

jttheclockman said:


> I too have been wanting to try my hand at making a pool cue pen and the points are what have me held up. You did a good job with yours. Would it be possible to give us some detail and maybe a photo or two how you did the point work.???? Thanks for showing.


 

John, I didn't take pics of this one but you can see my little setup in the link. 
I don't have the means to square up a blank perfectly ( good table saw ) so I used this setup to index the 4 sides of the Burnt copper blank. I then spilt the blank into 4 on a bandsaw. I just needed to save the perfect corners.
Then using the same setup but with the router set to 45deg and with the cutter edge exactly on centre to my chuck / indexer thingy, which was set at a slight angle to the table travel, I cut the V grooves in the white PR. 
I glued one piece of the BCopper into the groove then did the opposite side. In other words 1,3,2,4. This is because the cuts must go beyond the centre point of the white blank. Hope this makes sense:biggrin:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=49774&highlight=compound+table


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 16, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Deja vu. You must have been sleeping JT..I can't find the post, but it's already been posted how he <The Stevemaster> does this, with pics and all! :biggrin: I believe it was in a pool cue pen thread in the Penturning section where someone else was trying to do this. It's impressive and a bit scary


 
Jeff is that the link you are talking about that Steve posted???? http://www.penturners.org/forum/show...compound+table If not I would be very very interested to find it.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 16, 2009)

Perhaps Jeff was thinking of this one? This was a real pig to setup and I wasted tons of pr blanks before the penny dropped
But now with the setup on my drillpress / compound table, I find the flexibility almost limitless.
The cuts in the second pic are correct but the ones in the third pic are what I was convinced that they should look like. The router bit used here was a 60deg (included) perfect point bit.
I don't believe that it's possible to do 'long' angles and still only used two parts. Beyond me anyway:biggrin:


----------



## TurnaPen (Dec 16, 2009)

Steven- this is Guiseppe-ya see-I gotta dis prblem an think you canna fix it- send the pen to---!! Beautifully done Skiprat!  Amos


----------



## hebertjo (Dec 16, 2009)

Simply awesome skiprat!

When you look close at the lower section can you see where the 4 different sections of brunt copper connect? Also, did you just CA the sections in or did you use your heat and compress trick as well?


----------



## skiprat (Dec 17, 2009)

hebertjo said:


> Simply awesome skiprat!
> 
> When you look close at the lower section can you see where the 4 different sections of brunt copper connect? Also, did you just CA the sections in or did you use your heat and compress trick as well?


 
John, I didn't need heat with these joints:biggrin: The joints are just barely visible because of the difference in colour in the burnt copper pieces.

Thanks again for the compliments and comments:biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 17, 2009)

Those are not the links.  I remember we had a big debate about how to achieve these long skinny points, and Steve said he uses a router bit and showed pictures of a v bit that he uses and most of the rest of us said it can't be done that way, and we were all wrong, but I still say I can make those real easy just using my scroll saw, but the lines won't be as 100% straight as a router on a fence, but the seems will be flawless.  It's fortunate that in life there is almost always more than one way to skin a rat.:biggrin:

Steve..that sample pic up there at post#22..I remember that too, and that is just crazy!  I think you stopped making pens a while ago and have taken up the hobby of photo shop!


----------



## traderdon55 (Dec 17, 2009)

I think if you are going to make a pen for a Don you should just go ahead and make one for all of us Don's. I will be watching my mail. LOL


----------



## Stick Rounder (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice pen.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 17, 2009)

traderdon55 said:


> I think if you are going to make a pen for a Don you should just go ahead and make one for all of us Don's. I will be watching my mail. LOL



I think this is an excellent idea.

Don Charlie


----------



## johncrane (Dec 17, 2009)

looks great skip! should keep you on the right side of the mob!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 18, 2009)

Did I ever mention my friend "Johnny No Fingers" ?
 
[quote=skiprat;944202]Thanks for the comments:biggrin:
  LOL, I dunno about that!!! This guy has his own personal hit man with missing digits:biggrin::wink:[/quote]


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't like it and think that you should send it to me to dispose of so the mob won't come after you. LOL
As usual your work astonishes me.  Very beautiful and very nice lines.


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 19, 2009)

WOW..What the man can do with a hunk of white resin! Can he cook or what???

Beautiful Steven!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## redfishsc (Dec 19, 2009)

Skiprat, I make it a point to see anything you post when I get the chance to come by here. And I'm NEVER disappointed. 

That's an amazing stunt. On a scale of 1 to 10, I give it a "damn!"


----------



## erbymcbrayer (Dec 19, 2009)

You DON  made a beautiful pen, I think you are safe, He will not send his hit man after you. You pizano are too important to him now.


----------



## marshall (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice!!!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 24, 2009)

Well today I was blessed with this Skiprat original and officially deemed him my #1 CAPO (Crazy A$$ed Pen Oracle).
Until you hold one of his pens in your hands you really don't and can't appreciate his workmanship. Thank you my friend!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 24, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> \
> Until you hold one of his pens in your hands you really don't and can't appreciate his workmanship.



I have done this!  My fingers tingled for a week. :tongue:


----------



## skiprat (Dec 24, 2009)

LOL, Glad you got it Roy. USPS ain't all that bad after all:wink:
Across the big pond in around 10 days.
What Roy hasn't said was that he was going to put his hitman onto me if I didn't get my act together with my CA finish, and sent me some cool blanks to have a go with:biggrin:  so..........Thank YOU sir:wink:

Merry Christmas guys:biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you too Steve!


----------



## bitshird (Dec 24, 2009)

As usual Steven an outstanding job, great looking segmenting for being done with a router, ACTUALLY FOR BEING DONE WITH ANY THING.


----------



## jbostian (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow that is awesome!

Jamie


----------



## Ligget (Dec 24, 2009)

Fantastic work Steve, super tight joints that only an expert could manage!


----------



## Bree (Dec 24, 2009)

It's a KILLER pen.  That's all I have to say about it.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------

